# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Diet advice for my rapidly growing WTF

## dadmccabe

Hey all,

My WTF seems to have nearly doubled in size since I got her in May!! I'm still feeding her daily and she's eating two crickets per night. I don't usually put more than three in her bowl b/c, based on daily consumption, two seems to be the magic number. Medium to large crickets (if it helps).. Anyway, my care sheet suggests feeding juveniles every day and using calcium and vitamin powder (at least 3 days calcium / one day vitamin per week) Can anyone suggest if I'm on target here? Should I cut back on food / calcium / vitamins...or conversely, should I be increasing anywhere?? I'm not too worried about the amount she's eating b/c she's obviously growing.. I'm more concerned with over OR under supplementing. 

Oh, and I think "She" is a "He" b/c he has developed quite an "inflatable pouch" (I should probably look up the actual term) below his chin AND my wife hears him croaking throughout the day. I've still never heard it  :Frown:   Does this mean my little WTF is a grown up?? 

advice is appreciated - thanks!

----------


## LazyEyedFroggie

White's Tree Frogs eat a lot naturally. I'd say you're on target with the supplements and feeding. Sounds like he's grown up with all the croaking  :Smile:

----------

